

Hack Your Own CNC Machine - dag
http://buildyourcnc.com

======
gourneau
The Houston Hacker Space has been trying to persuade this find gentleman to
join our group. He is in our area.

------
grouchyOldGuy
I wish that I had the space available to build this machine. I would love to
play with it.

------
tocomment
This vs Reprap, which should I do and why?

